# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  سوالاتی در مورد رشته پزشکی

## Safa021

دوستان سلام و وقت بخیر

من حرف های زیادی درباره پزشکی شنیدم
میگن باید تا 35 سالگی درس بخونی و چیزی به اسم طرح هست که نمیذاره مطب داشته باشی و مطب بزنی
و چند سال باید در مناطق محروم کار کنی و دوران دانشجویی پولی در نمیارم و باید تا تخصص خودت بیشتر پول دانشجوییت رو بدی
آیا این درسته؟؟؟؟
منی که دارم برای پزشکی میخونم کارم اشتباهه و عمرم تلف خواهد شد؟؟؟
لطفا کمکم کنید
مرسی

----------


## Defne

عنوان ویرایش و به انجمن مناسب منتقل شد.

قبل از ایجاد موضوع اگه یه جستجویی تو انجمن میکردین جواب سوالتون رو زودتر و بهتر  پیدا میکردین

سوالتون رو توی تاپیک های مشابه بپرسید.

یه توضیح کوچیک در مورد رشته پزشکی عمومی

----------

